
FiveThirtyEight's Data - stevewilhelm
https://data.fivethirtyeight.com/
======
rhwk97
FiveThirtyEight also puts their data on Kaggle, if you are interested:

[https://www.kaggle.com/fivethirtyeight/datasets](https://www.kaggle.com/fivethirtyeight/datasets)

